# International Cat Day - August 8th



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 8, 2022)

I celebrate International Cat Day with thankfulness for my 2 companions who hang out with me most of the day.

This guy looks like a happy champ.







  Did you know?

_"Unlike the dog and horse, the cat walks or runs by moving first the front and back legs on one side, then the front and back legs on the other side. Only the camel and the giraffe move in a similar way."   _I didn't.

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/int...fun-facts-to-know-about-these-animals-3235295


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I celebrate International Cat Day with thankfulness for my 2 companions who hang out with me most of the day.
> 
> This guy looks like a happy champ.
> 
> ...


I never knew that .. fascinating fact! @Paco Dennis


----------



## Bella (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2022)




----------

